# Lewin planes



## laurenth (5 Mar 2006)

Hi All, first post, first question ;-)

What are the Lewin plough planes worth both in term of money and usability ? There's a lot of fuss about Stanley and Record but I can hardly find information about Lewin...

Thanks for your time, Kind regards, Laurent


----------



## Alf (5 Mar 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Laurent.

For those not familiar with the Lewin:







The Lewin planes are a pet subject of mine, not that I actually know zip about them except the info contained here - British Planemakers totally ignores them. You might have found us via my website perhaps? If not, you might find the adverts for them on my site marginally interesting. I get a fairly regular, if small, trickle of emails wondering about value. They seem to go for about the same rate as a Record #050 - and just as wide a range of figures as the #050 seems to attract as well. One in mint condition would be worth quite a bit more, I would have thought, because the finish doesn't wear well and they did get used. Although I feel perhaps this much for a good example is going a little far... :roll: Best way to get a current value is look on Ebay and amongst the dealers really.

Usability. Well I like it. Being aluminium it should be awful, but it isn't; the wearing parts are all steel. IIRC some folks have had grumbles about the cam-style clamping knobs slipping, but that may vary from example to example. The blades are a bit odd in shape; replacements from Stanley or Record won't fit IIRC, certainly not in the wider sizes. I really need to get together some pics and info on it in one place instead of relying on my poor memory like this.  But anyway, might help a bit.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (6 Mar 2006)

Nice driveby!






BugBear


----------



## Alf (6 Mar 2006)

No, no, it's a total failure as a drive-by - you can't make out TLN's signature on the side. #-o :wink: 

Cheers, Alf

Who thought the cleaness of the bead was a better drive-by, to be honest...


----------



## laurenth (11 Mar 2006)

Merci Alf for the infos, just bought one...
btw, as far as I remember, I saw somewhere you were after a copy of the manual ... is it still the case ?

Cheers , Laurent


----------



## Alf (11 Mar 2006)

laurenth":3j56daol said:


> btw, as far as I remember, I saw somewhere you were after a copy of the manual ... is it still the case ?


Oh yes indeedy, always looking for manuals of any plough or combi not already available on t'net. You don't...? You haven't...? Oooo, have you...? [-o< 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## mahking51 (11 Mar 2006)

laurenth
Me too if possible please!
Regards
Martin


----------



## kygaloot (11 Mar 2006)

> Who thought the cleaness of the bead was a better drive-by, to be honest...



Especially given what appears to be a tricky grain reversal.


----------



## laurenth (11 Mar 2006)

Alf, Martin,

If what I saw is what I get, I should have one with the plane... No problem then mailing both of you a copy. I'll post back once I have the box (but please be patient, the parcel is to be delivered to a friend of mine in UK, and I'll have then to organize a trip from France to get the box back ...)

Kind regards , Laurent


----------



## mahking51 (11 Mar 2006)

laurent
Merci beaucoup!
Martin


----------



## Alf (11 Mar 2006)

Très bien! If it's okay I'll stick it up on my site for the benefit of all - might be the kickstart needed to get a Lewin page done...  :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## AndyG (12 Mar 2006)

Just in case anyone wants another item for their 'Plane Manuals Collection' (Shan't mention any names ), I've made up a PDF of the Manual that comes with my Record #50 Plane. BTW, the file is about 2.8Meg.
Andy


----------



## Alf (12 Mar 2006)

Andy,

You excellent fellow, you. =D> Is it going to be staying up? If so I will add a link onto my combination plane page if that would be okay? If not, I could find a permanent home for it... 

Cheers, Alf

Who bitterly regrets the day she sold her complete Record #050 #-o


----------



## AndyG (12 Mar 2006)

Alf, 
I'd like to say that it will be permanent, but it's kinda job dependant, and it looks like there's a change on the horizon!! 
So for safety's sake, it might be worth taking a copy and hosting it on your pages. 
I really must look into getting some more permenant webspace... 
Andy


----------



## Alf (13 Mar 2006)

Andy, okey-dokey, will do. 

Cheers, Alf

*Edit*: Have done.


----------



## Alf (21 Jun 2006)

Well folks, patience is a virtue  and we have one Lewin manual on line courtesy of Laurent =D> =D> =D> 1.3mb PDF, fyi. The dedicated Lewin page is still a bit of a work in progress though...  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## dchenard (21 Jun 2006)

Alf":1gel5jis said:


> Andy,
> 
> You excellent fellow, you. =D> Is it going to be staying up? If so I will add a link onto my combination plane page if that would be okay? If not, I could find a permanent home for it...
> 
> ...



Alf,

Why do you regret selling your #050? Is it that good?

I'm contemplating buying one (I know where I can strike a few), would that be a good choice for grooves and simple mouldings? I don't want the complexity of a Stanley 45 or equivalent (or worse)...

Thnx,

DC


----------



## SimonA (21 Jun 2006)

I might know of a #50 for sale with original manual and box! :wink: 
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=10448

SimonA


----------



## Alf (21 Jun 2006)

dchenard":1gwqvh6o said:


> Why do you regret selling your #050? Is it that good?


Not especially, but I'm a c*ll*ct*r and I'll never get another one as cheaply as the one I sold. #-o



dchenard":1gwqvh6o said:


> I'm contemplating buying one (I know where I can strike a few), would that be a good choice for grooves and simple mouldings? I don't want the complexity of a Stanley 45 or equivalent (or worse)...


I'm the wrong person to ask really, 'cos I like the #45. I've never really gelled with the light combination planes like the #50 or #050, although I do like the Lewin. To be honest I don't find the #45 any more complex - as soon as you go to two skates it's taken a step up in complexity. The #55 though, that is a bit daunting and pretty heavy too. Of the two, the #050 is a slightly better plane though, fwiw. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## dchenard (21 Jun 2006)

Thanks Alf.

My sister happens to have a 45 Type I in near mint condition, she bought it for her (then) boyfriend's birthday, but they broke off before his birthday so she still has the plane... She'll probably ask 150£ or so for it, too much for me, and besides, being valuable to a collector it would be a shame to use it...

How 'bout a #050, complete in its box, for 80£ or so? Sounds like a good deal to you?

Thanks again,

DC


----------



## Alf (21 Jun 2006)

dchenard":1ms55icj said:


> How 'bout a #050, complete in its box, for 80£ or so? Sounds like a good deal to you?


Eighty pounds sterling? I'm not au fait with the current market, but ouch, pricey. Makes even Tony Murland seems cheap. Although actually that really isn't bad at all...

Cheers, Alf


----------



## dchenard (21 Jun 2006)

Thanks again Alf  

DC


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Jun 2006)

dchenard":3vgdorc5 said:


> I don't want the complexity of a Stanley 45 or equivalent (or worse)...



Have you tried a Stanley #45? I have a Stanley #50 which I bought new in the 1970's which I have never really got on with. I then bought a Stanley #45 and a Record #405 (I only bought the two because they were going really cheap) and they are so much better than the #50. As Alf suggested, it is probably something to do with the weight of the planes. Also they are not at all complex IMHO.

If I were you I would try before you buy. I am sure you will find a #45 or #405 by far the better option.

And that #45 in mint condition for £150 sounds good - and why would it be a shame to use it - that's what it was designed for :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (22 Jun 2006)

Paul Chapman":n7l8c1u4 said:


> I have a Stanley #50... then bought a Stanley #45 *and* a Record #405


A man after my own heart... :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Jun 2006)

Hand tools rule, OK :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Jasper Homminga (22 Jun 2006)

Alf or Bugbear, 

This thread made me have another look at Alf's Boat Anchors page, where I noticed her writing: 


> _Record #405_
> Like a Stanley #45,
> only better...


So, over to Bugbears Unique Record planes page ... No mention of the Record #405... 

Bit confused now :?
Is it a copy of the Stanley #45? 
What makes the Record #405 better? 

Jasper


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Jun 2006)

Jasper,

I have both and I've just been and had another look at them. Identical, but for a few minor cosmetic differences with patterning on some of the metalwork. They were both bought second-hand and have had a fair bit of use, so are far from mint, but there's nothing wrong with either of them. Both should work exactly the same but somehow I find the 405 better. Perhaps it's all in the mind.

Nothing to lose any sleep over - I don't :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Kurt Loup (22 Jun 2006)

Alf":3qczwvq2 said:


> Oh yes indeedy, always looking for manuals of any plough or combi not already available on t'net. You don't...? You haven't...? Oooo, have you...? [-o<
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Alf,

Are you interested in a Sargent combination plane manual? I think I have a copy of one.

Kurt


----------



## Jasper Homminga (22 Jun 2006)

Paul Chapman":26xa5dn2 said:


> I have both and I've just been and had another look at them. Identical


So it's more patriotism then anything else? 
Nothing wrong with a little (little!) patriotism mind you.

Jasper (feeling somewhat orangethese days)


----------



## Alf (22 Jun 2006)

Jasper Homminga":3n18dc5e said:


> What makes the Record #405 better?


D'you know I've been wondering when someone would ask that... :lol: Well apart from being made in Sheffield, England (which is argument enough :wink: ) it's a little more flexible in what cutters it'll take. Off-hand, and without checking, I seem to remember it has a slightly deeper skate (or was that the 50/050. BB might remember; we had a discussion on this a couple of years ago). So the Record has Ovolo cutters that the Stanley just can't take, at least the one I have does. What I'd really, really like to do is a complete table of differences between all the combis, but my brain just goes Phfttt as soon as I contemplate it. 

Kurt, I very well could be, yes.  How does it compare to Stan Faullin's?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Jun 2006)

Jasper Homminga":1ihh2elk said:


> So it's more patriotism then anything else?



Quite possibly - but of the sub-conscious kind :wink: 

Another (very) slight difference between my two is that the handle on my #405 is very nicely rounded on the edges and ever so slightly smaller than the one on my #45, so it fits better in my hand. So maybe it's just a case of it feels more comfortable (and it's made in England 8) 8) )

Paul


----------



## MarcW (22 Jun 2006)

Paul Chapman":1zvg2opu said:


> dchenard":1zvg2opu said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want the complexity of a Stanley 45 or equivalent (or worse)...
> ...



Hi,

I made dadoes yesterday and continued on some grooves today. I like my two #45ers but setting up is tedious. After adjusting depth of the cutter, one has to align the skates and the nickers. They have the time consuming habit to be never parallel :roll: , then align parallel the fence too. 

Some days I doesn't succeed to do this properly as shown in the pic. I couldn't bring the left nicker of its skate to the cutter's edge. So now I have tearout  

All in all it's a fantastic plane as it is versatile and can do good work in grooves, beads and perhaps a little less in dadoes, but that's man caused  It's not that cumbersome, the best performance being its wooden fence excelling that of all wooden molding planes. I'd check all alternatives on this point.

Marc


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Jun 2006)

Hi Marc,

Nice picture. When working across the grain, do you ever use a knife cut or do you rely just on the nickers?

Paul


----------



## MarcW (22 Jun 2006)

Hi Paul,

I merely rely on the nickers. Normally it works well. The nickers are a problem if you use them brandnew. They dig way to much in the wood, 'cause too long. So I grind them off to one millimeter and hone on the flat side. This way the plane glides softly over the board and the nickers separate the fibers cleanly. 

Marc


----------



## Kurt Loup (22 Jun 2006)

Alf":28mraarc said:


> Kurt, I very well could be, yes.  How does it compare to Stan Faullin's?
> 
> Cheers, Alf



I'll have to check. I can't remember where I got my copy. That may be the source.

Kurt


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Jun 2006)

MarcW":2xu3cznk said:


> The nickers are a problem if you use them brandnew. They dig way to much in the wood, 'cause too long.



Yes that's what I've found, Marc. They work much better when they are a bit shorter :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (22 Jun 2006)

Sorry to stumble back to the Lewin for a moment, but has any nice (and lucky) Lewin owner got a box with the original lid and label? Just dawned on me mine hasn't, and I'd like to add pics of the label in particular to this (so far mythical) page on the Lewin. Anyone feeling helpful with a camera? [-o< If it's too much hassle, no worries - just don't tell me. :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## MarcW (23 Jun 2006)

Alf":1xedcu7k said:


> Sorry to stumble back to the Lewin for a moment, but has any nice (and lucky) Lewin owner got a box with the original lid and label? Just dawned on me mine hasn't, and I'd like to add pics of the label in particular to this (so far mythical) page on the Lewin. Anyone feeling helpful with a camera? [-o< If it's too much hassle, no worries - just don't tell me. :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Sorry Alf,

I sticked to the #45, a little bit too late #-o and I am no lucky Lewin owner, so I'd liked to be, but never heard of the brand  . I didn't want to hijack the thread, just pushed to a more sophisticated combination plane as I made surprisingly very positive experiences. But never too late to have more planes :idea: 

Marc


----------



## Alf (23 Jun 2006)

MarcW":3gnaa4o7 said:


> I didn't want to hijack the thread, just pushed to a more sophisticated combination plane as I made surprisingly very positive experiences.


Marc, go ahead. It's nice to see information on dadoes that won't lead to bloodshed... :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## dedee (23 Jun 2006)

Marc,
just curious as to what you are making?

Andy


----------



## MarcW (23 Jun 2006)

dedee":1x9hheyy said:


> Marc,
> just curious as to what you are making?
> 
> Andy



Hi Andy,

I'm making an open toolbox mainly for my spruce tools, as there are a saw, some drawknifes, adzes, a froe, an axe and a brace for I have to work in the wood. The dadoes will hold some thin separating boards to take care of the sharp edges of the tools. I made the compartments so they can hold too one or to planes, a #6 and a #5, for when I have to use them outdoors, what happens actually once in a blue moon.

I made the joints with dovetails and miters at the corners. I find it a decent way to make the grooves for the bottom disappear. And as I didn't tried this yet, it is fun to make.

Marc


----------



## dedee (23 Jun 2006)

Marc,
Thanks, you will not forget to furnish us pictures when finished will you?

Andy


----------



## MarcW (23 Jun 2006)

dedee":q4yi03q0 said:


> Marc,
> Thanks, you will not forget to furnish us pictures when finished will you?
> 
> Andy



Andy,

Sure, I will, but that can take a little bit. 





> Marc, go ahead. It's nice to see information on dadoes that won't lead to bloodshed...
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Bloodshed? Almost with my first dadoes. I built a plane with nickers on each side of the sole. The problem was the nickers or better the cutters flexed out at each pass and I had to make a two-sided fence. On the pic you see the final achievement and not so bad I think on the right corner of the test series. The fence on the Stanley combination plane brought real highlight to my shop. As it was difficult and time-consuming too to clamp the template exactly where I wanted it. The fence is great. 8) I never returned to my plane.  

http://sites.internet.lu/folders/marcilly/Nuthobel_5

Marc

PS: I tried to insert another image but couldn't succeed by the normal process. Is there a limited number of images in a thread or am I simply too bloody newbie?


----------



## CHJ (23 Jun 2006)

MarcW":2v20qyoi said:


> ....snip....
> http://sites.internet.lu/folders/marcilly/Nuthobel_5
> 
> Marc
> ...



Try this *Marc*:

Check the name of your Picture File, it does not appear to have a 'type' attribute such as (.JPG .jpg .bmp etc) and the forum software does not like it although Explorer will access it.


```
[img]http://sites.internet.lu/folders/marcilly/Nuthobel_5[/img]
```

Should be something like this:


```
[img]http://sites.internet.lu/folders/marcilly/Nuthobel_5.JPG[/img]
```

No limits on number of pictures in a thread. compare it with the code for previous picture.


```
[img]http://sites.internet.lu/folders/marcilly/Stanley45_4.JPG[/img]
```


----------



## MarcW (1 Jul 2006)

Thanks Chas.,

That's the problem. Some of my older pics on my server space don't have the .jpg extensions. Don't know why, but none of them works.

Regards, Marc


----------



## CHJ (1 Jul 2006)

MarcW":246vsr5u said:


> Thanks Chas.,
> 
> That's the problem. Some of my older pics on my server space don't have the .jpg extensions. Don't know why, but none of them works.
> 
> Regards, Marc



Can you not just rename them on the server?

FTP program such as FileZilla allows this. (FREE)


----------

